
Ryanair vs. EasyJet price comparison - alucky
http://www.airhint.com/articles/ryanair-vs-easyjet
======
dvdplm
It would be awesome to have this kind of analysis made dynamically, by some
service. It's always a major hassle figuring out which airline site is more
convenient to buy from. Saas idea maybe? :)

------
alucky
Indeed, some of these factors are already part of airhint algorithm. Side-by-
side dynamic airline comparison would be a great extra feature.

